# Eye Bulging out.



## pork_chop

I really hope somebody can help me with this, *** searched the articles and cant seem to find an answer.

I noticed the other day one of my buffalo head cichlids eyes is bulging out like its hemorrhaging, the outer rim around the socket seems to red. *** also noticed but Im not sure small little white strings 2 or 3 about 1mm long . Im thinking parasite or bacterial?

Im not too concerned about the individual fish but worried about all the other tank mates getting sick.

some info on the tank

150gallons

Fish are all under 6 inches

10 frontosa
4 leleupi
3 calvus
2 gold compressiseps 
2 birchardi
9 dolphines
3 hap sp 44
1 Paratilapia polleni
5 bn plecos
15 Synodontis petricola

no other fish seem to sick just this one . any help would great thanks.


----------



## pork_chop

nobody?


----------



## Cartem2

Well I am no expert but 54 fish sounds very over stocked. What are the water conditions? How offten do you do water changes? I have no clue what the white strings are but from what I have read about pop eye it is usualy caused by bad water conditions. I would start with a large watter change now, follow up with weekly 50% water changes, maybe more if the water condition tests show any high #s


----------



## pork_chop

thanks, I can work with that for now. yeah it does seem crowded a bit, the sp 44 and the dolphins have only been in the for less than week . (brother in law got out of the hobby and gave me 30+ cichlids . had to move the dolphins some where.

thanks for your help.


----------



## GTZ

Begin with a 30-40% water change and vacuum. (2 20% changes with a few hours between if it's been more than 2 weeks since your last WC).
Add epsom salt, 2tbsp per 10g tank water, pre-dissolved and added over a period of 5-6 hours.
This will help drain excess fluid from behind the eye.
Actual diagnosis on the other hand can be more difficult as pop-eye can quite often be a symptom of an underlying problem.
Perform daily 25% water changes (this is key) until the condition clears up. Be sure to add the appropriate amount of epsom salt to the new water.
If the eye stays the same for longer than a week, or at any time gets worse, I'd treat with Maracyn or another erythromycin medication.


----------



## pork_chop

just did about a 40% WC, going to have to pick up some epsom salt tomorrow. thanks for the help.


----------



## Toneloc

Any update on their condition?? Did it go away?


----------



## pork_chop

update

the water changes alone seemed to help. after 2 WC the eye is back to normal.


----------

